# Phoenix Big Sound looking to trade



## Chistech (Dec 19, 2019)

I have a Phoenix big sound board programmed for a Goose that I’m looking to trade for a diesel sound system that will work for my USA trains F-3. I run simple analog track power and don’t need anything fancy. I do want a system with reed switches for horn and bell. The system I have works perfectly, has two reed switches but no speaker or battery. I don’t require those same items in the trade either. I read that my Phoenix system chips could be reprogrammed for what I want but we all know that lately that Phoenix is not answering the phone. I wanted to post this in the classified section but it said I wasn’t allowed to post??


----------



## piercedandan (9 mo ago)

I do not believe they reprogram the big sound chip set, they just sold what pairs of chips they had on hand.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Chistech said:


> it said I wasn’t allowed to post??


One peculiarity of this website since it was bought by VS is that original users are allowed to post, and there's no way to post if you only just arrived. Don't ask me why.

The work-around is to post your classified ad in any appropriate forum, then report it to the moderator with a request for it to be moved to the Classifieds.

That being said, more people will probably see the post where you originally post it. The moderators are not employed by the owners.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You had to be a member, i.e. paying, to post in classified... they kept that distinction when they moved over.

Pete, you have been around long enough to remember 1st class members, etc... 

Greg


----------



## Chistech (Dec 19, 2019)

I am a paying member $24 was just taken out of my PayPal so shouldn’t I be able to post in the classified section.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I would surely think so...


----------



## Chistech (Dec 19, 2019)

Maybe I don’t have enough posts. I only have 12.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nah, just a poor transition that never was fixed.


----------



## mikekidman2468 (8 mo ago)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Nah, just a poor transition that never was fixed.


I have been away for a while, but it was possible to program any of the sound boards.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Some confusion here... when you say Phoenix Big Sound, I thought the original one... but I see they call virtually all the units "BigSound"... so the actual model number is important. That will help with confusion about changing sounds. How "programmable" the unit is depends on the model, but compared to a normal DCC decoder, most are barely "programmable".

Let's start with the specific model number.


----------



## Chistech (Dec 19, 2019)

Sorry, model 97. Copied off of Phoenix’s website, “We will continue to provide sound chips for the original BigSoundTM model as long as there is customer demand. Model 97 Chips can be reprogrammed by Phoenix.”
my thought was to just send in my board and have Phoenix reprogram my boards but because they havent been responding very well, if someone had a rail truck they needed sound for and had a basic diesel sound system, I would just trade it.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ouch, that is an oldie. Yeah, unfortunately, if you look at the recent comments by people, you might have a long and indeterminate time to wait.

I'd stay your course and find a trade. 

Greg


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Chistech said:


> I am a paying member $24


Sorry to tell you that it was a waste. VS (owner) doesn't make you 'Premium' just because you pay. They have never asked or promoted the idea of paying for Premium - I think it was a hangover from the previous owner - and they still take your money. The old guys all got to be Premium when the site changed hands, and to my knowledge no-one has been made 'Premium' since?


----------

